# Where to catalog your DVDs online (or off)



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Until the end of 2008, I had been using DVDSpot to keep track of my growing DVD collection. Unfortunately for whatever reason despite a large dedicated user base, they decided to close the site (see dead link in my sig  ).

Since then I have looked at other options, but nothing has really stuck with me the way Spot did. I liked that I could update from home, work, or anywhere I could log in, and it was always up to date. I liked that it kept a running tally of the approximate value of each title, and the total collection. I liked that it provided a link to my "public" profile that I could share with friends to see my owned discs, wishlist, etc. in simplified form. I liked the pleasant interface and setup, and the multitude of detailed reviews and information for each title.

I just can't find that anywhere else. I have looked at a number of other options (which I will list below), but nothing is really quite the same. In addition to the above requirements, I would LOVE to have something that I could sync with my Blackberry, although I know that's a longshot. DVDProfiler supports mobile PC, but not BB.

What do you all use to track your collections, and how do you like it? Are there any other ex-Spot members floating hopelessly in limbo like I am?

Alternatives I have looked into:
DVD Aficionado: http://www.dvdaf.com/
DVD Profiler: http://www.invelos.com/dvdpro/Info.aspx 
DVD Corral: http://www.dvdcorral.com/
Collectorz: http://www.collectorz.com/movie/
Movie Collector Plus: http://www.moviecollectorplus.com/
Chasing The Frog: http://www.chasingthefrog.com/catalog/my_movies.php
DVD Crate: http://www.dvdcrate.com/default.aspx
DVD Loc8: http://www.dvdloc8.com/ 

Am I missing any others? Am I doomed to just keeping an Excel list saved on my BB to scan while shopping to avoid duplication? I miss you, DVDSpot! :wits-end:


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i'v recently had to look at doing the same thing. and AFTER carful consideraction i chose dvdprofiler as my choice because of it's mobile application AND it's ability to have plugins one of the plugins actually controls the 400disc changer i have my dvd's stored in.

I hope this helps, and thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The dvdprofiler looks interesting. Thanks for the info. 

http://www.invelos.com/


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I catalog all of my discs in dvdprofiler

It works really well


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

I've just d'loaded the program and am going to give it a try. Looks interesting.
Thanks for the thread and the link.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

OH BTW if you can find one. a CUE CAT from radio shack. can make entering DVDs a snap
in DVDprofiler you can use a cue cat too scan in all the barcodes of all your dvds and it iwll look them up and put the info into the database

i dug up my old cuecat for just this purpose


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder what the quality would be like on a cheap $100 scanner?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2410510&CatId=298


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm sure that scanner would work well.. but the ting with the cuecat is. that it wil scan the barcodes and they only cost like $20
and they work stright out of the box with dvd profiler


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

my dad uses DVD profiler, I remember it worked great for everything. he has a massive collection of DVDs, so it really helps.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Profiler does seem to be pretty generally accepted and used. I may give it a shot, along with one of the others. I actually signed up for a few of the free ones, but nothing blew me away yet.

I'll update as I get time to play with them, if anyone's interested.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Theres this one:

http://www.mymovies.dk/



> My Movies for Microsoft Media Center 2005, Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium and Ultimate is the ultimate movie collection management and playback tool. With My Movies you are able to index your movies with automatically downloaded data from the My Movies WebService, and then browse movies, actors, directors and much more. You can share your movie database to multiple clients, and configure each client to its own parental control limitation which requires a pin # to view the full collection.
> 
> My Movies is available in more than 10 different languages. With My Movies you can experience your movie collection in a way you never thought possible, filtering your collection by genres, actors, directors, MPAA parental level and much more. My Movies can even help you copy your DVD, HD-DVD or Blu-ray's to hard drive storage for easy playback!


----------

